# Lake Como Italy



## jbarr999 (Apr 27, 2005)

I will be in the Lake Come area in late sept and would like some info on local trails and rentals.
I'm a xc rider that would like to ride half days here and there. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Oracle (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm bringing my Yeti over from Oz and will be at Lake Como for a week in mid-June. 

I also hope someone will post some trail info for the region?


----------



## jbarr999 (Apr 27, 2005)

Only info I have found on Lake Como is
http://mappery.com/map-of/Lake-Como-Mountain-Biking-Trail-Map.
Apparently there are some trails there, but I would like to rent a bike. 
Good Luck


----------



## Oracle (Jul 18, 2006)

That's awesome, thanks jbarr999 :thumbsup:


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Have a look at the following guide book:

Comer See: 30 Mountainbike-Touren - mit GPS-Tracks: 30 MTB-Touren (Rother Verlag)

Available at amazon.de

http://www.amazon.de/Comer-See-Mountainbike-Touren-GPS-Tracks-MTB-Touren/dp/3763350209

GPS tracks can be downloaded after purchasing from web with code of book.

Note that mtb routes are NOT marked with signs, so you need map/gps.


----------

